# Littleton Officer Fired



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

By BRIDGET SCRIMENTI, Sun Staff
Lowell Sun

LITTLETON -- A 29-year-old Littleton police officer was fired by selectmen last night after being charged last year with assaulting his sister and threatening both her and her boyfriend with a gun in his Tewksbury home.

Jason Truscello is currently on court probation for the alleged assault, which happened in March 2006.

He is also accused of fleeing the scene of an accident and then lying about it to Tewksbury police in September.

Truscello was scheduled for a public hearing at last night's Board of Selectmen meeting, but requested that the hearing be moved into closed session. Both Selectmen Chairman Ken Eldridge and Police Chief John Kelly declined to comment on why Truscello was fired.

Truscello and his union lawyer, Patrick Bryant of Sandulli Grace in Boston, appeared at the hearing but left immediately after. Truscello's home phone number is unlisted, and he could not be reached for comment last night.

Since 2002, Truscello served as a patrol officer at the Littleton Police Department. He was placed on paid administrative leave when he was arrested in March.

Truscello will be arraigned in Lowell District Court tomorrow and is charged with leaving the scene of an accident and filing a false police report. Last September, Truscello allegedly crashed his 1988 Camaro into a utility pole and then took off on foot, according to a Tewksbury police accident report. When police tracked him down, Truscello told police the car was stolen, according to the report.


----------

